# How many Watts has a DC motor 12V ?



## Johnny J (Nov 27, 2008)

You can not measure the performance of a motor without any load.

If you can find a way to create a suitable load and be sure that it doesn't get overheated so it can handle this load for a long time, then you can use the Amp-meter and calculate the effect (Watts=Volts times Amps).


----------

